# L'écran de mon mac ne s'allume plus mais mon mac fonctionn



## keprod (27 Juillet 2011)

bonjour j'ai un gros problème !!

*L'écran de mon mac ne s'allume plus depuis 2 jours mais il fonctionne toujours* 

qu'est ce qu' il se passe , comment faire ?

merci de m'aider:sleep:


----------



## Onmac (27 Juillet 2011)

Salut ! 
Fais le reset de base:
PRAM: Ctrl+Alt+P+R 
Donne des infos sur ton Mac, on ne s'est rien


----------



## keprod (27 Juillet 2011)

merci mais comment faire si je vois pas ce qu il y a sur l'ecran ?
et les programme dedans il risque d etre effacer ?
merci


----------



## Onmac (27 Juillet 2011)

La commande de touche ce fais au démarrage... Tu appuis sur les touches Control+Alt+P+R et tu appuis tu le bouton On/Off
Non aucun risque pour tes données, ça ne touche pas au disque dur.


----------



## keprod (27 Juillet 2011)

lol 
jsuis trop nul  j'y arrive pas !!

au démarrage : ctrl+ alt + (lettre p+r) c'est ca ?


----------



## Onmac (27 Juillet 2011)

Oui ! En fait, tu appuis sur les touches:
Control+Alt+ (lettres P+R) et il va faire "un second démarrage" 
Il va y avoir un premier "BONG" et ensuite il va y avoir un second "BONG" et là, tu lâches.
Donne moi les références de ton MacBook, si c'est un de dernière gen, ce n'est peu être pas pareil.

Si tu as le DVD de ton Mac, met le dedans et tu appuis sur la lettre C au démarrage. A partir de là, tu lance utilitaire de disque et tu clique sur "vérifié les autorisations" 
Si il ne démarre pas non plus sur le DVD et que tu n'as pas de "GONG" retour au SAV...


----------



## keprod (27 Juillet 2011)

ok je essayer mais comme je connais rien de mac 
ca va être chaud !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h44 ----------

ca te derange de m'apeler j en ai marre ca marche pas


----------



## Onmac (27 Juillet 2011)

*Donne moi des infos dessus*, car si ça ce trouve, on est même pas sur la bonne piste.
Si il est encore garantie, ne t'embête pas, *Retour au SAV*


----------



## keprod (27 Juillet 2011)

plus de garantie


----------



## Larme (27 Juillet 2011)

As-tu un écran externe + adaptateur ?
Il se peut que ce soit juste l'écran qui soit mort (alimentation de l'écran, éclairage)...

Que tu ne connaisses rien aux Macs ne changera pas le fait que tu nous en dises plus sur ta machine...
C'est un MacBook, et alors ? C'est assez vaste ca... Acheté neuf ? Quand ? Eu d'autres problèmes récemment ? Tu as mis à jour récemment ? Quel est ton OS (Leopard, Snow Leopard, Lion) ?
Si mets l'ecran près d'une source de lumière, est-ce que tu peux détecter des "images" habituelles lorsqu'il est allumé ?


----------



## keprod (27 Juillet 2011)

quand je l'allume, il y a un petit flash comme si il veux s'allumer mais non !!
ca me reviendrais a combien la reparation ?
merci encore c cool


----------



## keprod (28 Juillet 2011)

bon j'ai essayer la Control+Alt+ (lettres P+R) 
mais il redémarre pas , peut être que je le fait mal 
mais une chose est sur :  c'est que je vois sur l'écrant pas comme d'habitude (très faible mais je vois)


----------



## flotow (28 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> on ne s'est rien


je ? :D

C'est command+alt+p+r, pas control 
j'dis ça, j'dis rien hein


----------



## Arlequin (28 Juillet 2011)

un flash et puis plus rien ... et l'écran qui affiche toujours mais sans rétro éclairage , ça sent l'inverter naze ça

en inclinant l'écran, ça change qqchose ?

cout de la réparation > appelle le SAV

t'as pas deux mains gauches > fais le toi même (voir lien donné au dessus)


----------



## keprod (28 Juillet 2011)

command ?
ça ce trouve ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

keprod a dit:


> command ?
> ça ce trouve ou ?



ce lien : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Core-2-Duo-Inverter/1497/1

cmd est à gauche de la barre d'espace


----------



## keprod (28 Juillet 2011)

ok mais lequel ? lol 
y a une pomme , alt ctrl et fn


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

keprod a dit:


> ok mais lequel ? lol
> y a une pomme , alt ctrl et fn



alors la pomme


----------



## keprod (28 Juillet 2011)

BON J ai réussi " command+alt+p+r "
et donc il a rien affiché je vois toujours ce qu il y a sur mon écrant mais très faiblement (voir sombre)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

keprod a dit:


> BON J ai réussi " command+alt+p+r "
> et donc il a rien affiché je vois toujours ce qu il y a sur mon écrant mais très faiblement (voir sombre)



Alors regarde sur le  lien qu'on t'a mis ... cela pourrait t'aider plus ...


----------



## keprod (28 Juillet 2011)

ca m'a pas aidez beaucoup mais merci pour tout


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

keprod a dit:


> ca m'a pas aidez beaucoup mais merci pour tout



C'est que le mal est plus profond, attends si d'autres cracks auraient une meilleure solution que nous, ou le SAV


----------



## Onmac (28 Juillet 2011)

Tu peut acheter la pièces chez BricoMac et la changer sur le site donné. 
Ou tu peut taxer chez Apple, mais au moins tu es sûr que ça sera bien fait...


----------



## keprod (28 Juillet 2011)

oui mais le prix aussi il es bien fait chez eux !! lol


----------



## Onmac (29 Juillet 2011)

59euros en occasion et 99euros en neuf. 
Chez Apple tu payera les double voir le triple, tu payera déjà au moins 100euros pour la pièce+le coût de la main d'oeuvre...

A toi de voir


----------



## fuji14 (29 Juillet 2011)

et ça pourrait venir du contraste ou de la luminosité ? par exemple si elle a été touché sans faire exprès et qu'elle a été mise à fond sur sombre?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Juillet 2011)

non

ton rétro éclairage est foutu


----------



## Onmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Allumes une lampe torch et tu la met juste derrière le logo &#63743; sur ton capot d'écran. 
Normalement, si tu voit ton fond d'écran ou quelque chose, c'est bien ton rétro-éclairage. 
Il te reste 3 options:
Tu achètes la pièce et tu la monte toi même.
Tu va au SAV.
Tu le vends (si tu le vends, je suis preneur)

Voilà, A+


----------



## Larme (29 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Allumes une lampe torch et tu la met juste derrière le logo &#63743; sur ton capot d'écran.
> Normalement, si tu voit ton fond d'écran ou quelque chose, c'est bien ton rétro-éclairage.


Non je ne pense pas. J'ai posé cette question dans les tous premiers posts...
Attends, ah non, en fait, il n'a répondu à aucune de mes questions... Donc en fait, on ne peut pas savoir...


----------



## Onmac (29 Juillet 2011)

Désolé, je n'ai pas vu ta question.
C'est vrai que tu pourrai être plus précis fuji14 si tu veux qu'on t'aide, par exemple le type de macbook pour qu'on sache l'année etc... 

Enfiin bref


----------



## Arlequin (30 Juillet 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Non je ne pense pas. J'ai posé cette question dans les tous premiers posts...
> Attends, ah non, en fait, il n'a répondu à aucune de mes questions... Donc en fait, on ne peut pas savoir...



il l'a spécifié sur l'autre fil

voilà pourquoi il est préférable de ne pas se disperser



keprod a dit:


> bonjour j'ai un gros problème !!
> 
> *L'écran de mon mac ne s'allume plus depuis 2 jours mais il fonctionne toujours*
> 
> ...




donc 99% que l'inverter board soit à remplacer


----------



## fuji14 (30 Juillet 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Désolé, je n'ai pas vu ta question.
> C'est vrai que tu pourrai être plus précis fuji14 si tu veux qu'on t'aide, par exemple le type de macbook pour qu'on sache l'année etc...
> 
> Enfiin bref



je n'ai pas le souci ^^j'émettais une hypothèse pour son pb


----------



## Onmac (31 Juillet 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> il l'a spécifié sur l'autre fil
> 
> voilà pourquoi il est préférable de ne pas se disperser
> 
> ...



Ça oui, c'est l'inverter. Tu parles d'un autre fil, lequel ?


----------



## ad inferna (4 Août 2011)

bonsoir
J'ai récemment eu le même problème sur mon MacBook.

Je suis certain que l'Inventer est hors service.

J'ai lu, attentivement, le tutoriel du lien http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Core-2-Duo-Inverter/1497/1 .

J'ai démonté et monté beaucoup de pc mais jamais de mac.

Je souhaite donc m'équiper en outils pour réparer mon mac. Sur le site du tutoriel, j'ai vu beaucoup d'offres pour les outils. 
Que me conseillez vous ?
De prendre un pack "pro" ou seulement les tournevis concernés dans ce tutoriel?! 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (4 Août 2011)

Onmac a dit:


> Ça oui, c'est l'inverter. Tu parles d'un autre fil, lequel ?



celui-ci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h49 ----------




ad inferna a dit:


> Que me conseillez vous ?



bonjour et bienvenue

aucune idée de la qualité de leurs outils, ai les miens depuis des années :rose:

chez le détaillant de bricolage du coin ou dans toute bonne boutique tu devrais aussi pouvoir trouver ton bonheur je pense


----------



## Onmac (4 Août 2011)

Fais ton choix dedans: http://www.bricomac.com/pieces-detachees-macbook-outils__65_71_98_631.html

Perso, je démonte mes macs avec un petit tournevis pour les lunettes double tête (cruciforme+plat), il me sert beaucoup. Pour la pince, j'utilise une veille pince de précision.
Et pour les ouvrir, une brosse à dents à tête coupé et limée fait largement l'affaire. 
Biensûr de temps en temps, il faut du torx, là j'ai une boîte complète....


----------



## ad inferna (4 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses  J'en tiens compte et vais de suite me faire ma boite a outils Mac


J'ai une deuxième question lié à la carte inverter et l'écran.

J'ai deux solutions :
1. Racheter une carte inverter neuve à 100 euros (je crois) et la changer
2. Revendre mon écran avec carte inverter cassée et racheter un écran neuf à 150 euros


Quel est selon vous le choix le plus judicieux ?


Merci


----------



## ad inferna (15 Août 2011)

Bonjour, suite à la non réponse du dernier post j'ai choisi de démonter le macbook 13 pouces  pour connaitre le modèle de ma carte inverter.

J'ai beaucoup de mal à retrouver le modèle exact chez des revendeurs.

On m'a proposé une carte inverter, soit disant compatible selon le vendeur, avec comme référence :
 922-7375  IV16112/T  603-8067A  AS022218001 A1A  08G22UD1200U

Ci joint, en photo, j'ai mis les références de ma carte.

Personnellement, je ne pense pas que la carte proposée soit compatible. Qu'en pensez vous ?
merci


----------



## Onmac (15 Août 2011)

Alors là, je sais pas... Tu va avoir du mal à revendre ton écran mais au moins, ça règle les problèmes... 
D'après toi ? Fait le choix qui te parait le plus judicieux..


----------



## Zigggy (31 Mai 2018)

Bonjour à tous

Ce matin j'ai renversé de l'eau sur la table ou se trouvait mon MacBook pro 2010 A 1278 (qui fonctionne sous OS 10.9.5) et un peu d'eau a du se glisser sous la coque le temps que je le déplace. 
Depuis, l'ordinateur fonctionne mais l'écran n'affiche rien (même pas une image faible sans rétroéclairage). 
J'ai branché un moniteur externe et l'image apparait parfaitement, tout fonctionne. C'est d'ailleurs du mac que je vous écris ce message.

J'ai essayé les resets SMC et NVRAM sans succès

A votre avis, s'agit-il d'une panne de hardware ? auriez-vous une idée de la pièce précise?


Merciiiiiiii


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2018)

Bonjour,

Ca n'est pas la carte graphique, puisque tu as une image sur un moniteur externe.
Donc soit c'est l'écran, soit c'est la nappe qui relie la carte mère à l'écran.
Et c'est matériel.
Et tu devrais laisser sécher complètement la machine avant de la rallumer.


----------

